# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Curved Bed Slats

## aaronjthompson

Can anybody tell me where I can buy curved bed slats - preferably in Perth?

----------


## woodbe

LURÖY Slatted bed base - , Queen - IKEA     

> *LURÖY
>  				Slatted bed base*  	 	 			 				 					Key features 			- 17 slats of layer-glued birch adjust to your body weight and increase the suppleness of the mattress.

----------


## seriph1

BARGAIN! Couldn't dream of DIYing that sucker for less

----------

